# Soundmagic kolkata



## abirthedevil (Feb 6, 2012)

looking to buy soundmagic E10 locally in kolkata, can anyone point me to a shop that retails them

bump
.............


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2012)

Its available at MD computers.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 10, 2012)

called MD they said other than soundmagic pl11 no other soundmagic product is available, any other shops that sell soundmagic products in kolkata?


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2012)

They do not have all Soundmagic products in stock but will bring them from a local warehouse after you order them by going to the store, when I called them up a month ago for a pair of PL30s for my friend, he said out of stock, went to the store and he got them from some other warehouse in 20 mins. So go there and ask, persistently.


----------

